# Declension of city names



## tarinoidenkertoja

Terve!
Minulla on helppo kysymys , tiedän jo että suomeksi joidenkin suomalaisten  kaupunkien nimien taivutuksessa käytetään illatiivin,elatiivin ja inessiivin ja muille käytetään adessiviin,ablatiivin ja allatiivin . Kerran, puhumalla Riministä (italialainen kaupunki) suomalaisen kaverin kanssa, minut korjattiin koska sanoin "Riminissä"  "Riminillä":n puolesta,  niin tästä tuli epäily.. Milloin,ulkomalaisista kaupungeista, on pakko käyttää adessiivin ja milloin illatiivin?
Onko joku foneettinen sääntö? vai "Riminillä" kuulostaa vaan "suomalaisemmalta"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Suomalaisia kaupunkeja ja kyliä taivutetaan enimmäkseen paikkakuntalaisten kielenkäytön mukaisesti. Riminissä ei asu suomalaisia, ja ainakin minun korvissani _Riminillä_ kuulostaa melko erikoiselta. En käyttäisi sitä muotoa.

GOM


----------



## Hakro

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> Minulla on helppo kysymys, tiedän jo että suomeksi joidenkin suomalaisten  kaupunkien nimien taivutuksessa käytetään illatiivia, elatiivia ja inessiiviä ja muissa käytetään adessiviia, ablatiivia ja allatiivia. Kerran, puhuessani Riministä (italialainen kaupunki) suomalaisen kaverin kanssa, minua korjattiin koska sanoin "Riminissä"  "Riminillä":n sijasta,  niin tästä tuli epäily. Milloin ulkomalaisista kaupungeista on pakko käyttää adessiivia ja milloin illatiivia?
> Onko joku foneettinen sääntö? Vai kuulostaako "Riminillä" vain "suomalaisemmalta"?


Kaverisi ei ollut oikeassa mutta ei aivan väärässäkään. Google antaa 1300 osumaa "Riminillä" mutta 2200 osumaa "Riminissä". Vaikuttaa siltä, että useimmiten "Riminissä" tarkoittaa itse kaupunkia, "Riminillä" taas koko aluetta ja erityisesti rantaa. Tähän tapaan itsekin käyttäisin näitä sijamuotoja. 

Vastaavasti sanoisin matkustavani Nizzaan Rivieralle tai Marbellaan Costa del Solille.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Hakro, tiedän että tämä ei liity aiheeseen, mutta miksi "minut korjattiin"  ja " käyttää + genitiivi "eivät ole oikeita?


----------



## Hakro

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> Hakro, tiedän että tämä ei liity aiheeseen, mutta miksi "minut korjattiin"  ja " käyttää + genitiivi "eivät ole oikeita?


Valitettavasti minulla ei ole kielioppikirjaa, josta voisin etsiä perusteita, mutta näin suomessa sanotaan. Käyttää-verbin kohde tulee aina partitiiviin. Korjata-verbin kohteen sijamuoto voi vaihdella asiayhteyden ja lauserakenteen mukaan, mutta tässä tapauksessa siinä käytetään partitiivia. (Oikeastaan muuttaisin sanonnan kokonaan toisenlaiseksi, esimerkiksi "puhettani korjattiin" tai "minulle huomautettiin virheestä".)


----------



## hui

> Käyttää-verbin kohde tulee aina partitiiviin.


Paitsi jos kohde käytetään loppuun: _käytin (kaiken) maidon.

_


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Paitsi jos kohde käytetään loppuun: _käytin (kaiken) maidon._


Aivan oikein. Tässä käyttää = kuluttaa.


----------

